# How to refinish a fiberglass door?



## riverside (Aug 26, 2007)

15 years ago we put in a Peachtree fiberglass door.  It desperately needs refinishing but I don't know how to strip off the old stain first.  I tried the store where we bought it.  They were clueless.  I tried to find out through Peachtree but no luck but maybe I just didn't find the right channel to communicate with them.  I remember we put the stain on with a rag, more like a paste if I remember correctly.  Anyone know how to help?


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Like a wood door*

When we looked at the fiberglass doors at a homeshow we were told you handle them exactly as you would a wood door as far as staining and removing stain.  Hope this helps.
Bart


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 26, 2007)

Riverside,

Here's some info on refinishing fiberglass from Bob Vila

Also, see this link for How to Refinish Fiberglass Doors - scroll down for info in more than one place

More info from Woodkote

here's a good link on Staining a Fiberglass Door

Richard


----------



## riverside (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks, Richard.  Just what I needed.


----------

